

Gibber – creative coding environment for audiovisual performance and composition - tilt
http://gibber.mat.ucsb.edu/

======
jastanton
"Clicking a demo will automatically load and execute it, and will also remove
this welcome window." <\-- I clicked on "small stack of shaders" and I'm not
sure what I should be getting but I see the code and that's it.

I clicked on the audio demo and nothing happened. I selected all the text and
pressed control + return (mac) and it flashed red and said it loaded a sample
but I heard nothing.

I'm on Chrome 39 on Mac OS X (Yosemite)

~~~
kawera
Demos working for me. Chrome 40 on 10.9.5

------
droidist2
I get nothing except the menu on the top on Chrome 39 on OS X 10.8.5.

I get this in the console:

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'fn' of undefined (spinner.min.js:22)

GIBBER > Object (VN71:53521)

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot redefine property: a (VM71:32699)

